

Introducing the Donation Gift Certificate – No more lame gifts on "V" Day - pdmsampaio
http://blog.inpakt.com/en/this-years-valentines-will-have-no-excuse/

======
jimmypt
Upvoted, that's a great improvement over the last version i saw here,
congratulations!

~~~
pdmsampaio
Thank you so much jimmypt! We are working to make it even better :)

